
Revert “Implement Caddy-Sponsors HTTP Response Header” - _JamesA_
https://github.com/mholt/caddy/commit/b6e10e3cb22990eaa0d9ff28256054a25efd25be
======
barsonme
Kinda felt this was inevitable, but man the outrage over it was ridiculous.

Programmers can be such children sometimes. One moment we hate binaries, the
next we love them. One moment compiling from source is a badge of honor, the
next it's too big of a hassle. An OSS project has to resort to a somewhat-
expensive license and 30 bytes of ad header to keep the lights on, yet nobody
clamors to donate. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

------
the_common_man
Does this mean the binaries also won't have the headers (or just the source?).

IMO, Caddy project should simply stop providing binaries for free. Those who
want to provide this as a community service may do so for others. This is
generally how it is for most of the software. Binaries and packages are
maintained by distributions and not upstream authors..

